

Thoughtbot's online workshop on Design For Developers - zakshay
https://learn.thoughtbot.com/products/9-design-for-developers?utm_source=hn
Instead of taking place in our office over two days, the online version takes place over the course of a month. You pick a project of your own. This can be anything from your personal site, to a side project, to something you’re working on at your job. Each week, we release a pre-recorded video on a design topic and give you a workshop to apply to your project. Throughout the week you work through the workshop, emailing us questions you have along the way. We then hold office hours via group chat, where we have a group critique of your work.
======
zakshay
Details:

Instead of taking place in our office over two days, the online version takes
place over the course of a month. You pick a project of your own. This can be
anything from your personal site, to a side project, to something you’re
working on at your job. Each week, we release a pre-recorded video on a design
topic and give you a workshop to apply to your project. Throughout the week
you work through the workshop, emailing us questions you have along the way.
We then hold office hours via group chat, where we have a group critique of
your work.

------
yakshay
Planning to attend this one

